# Transfer problems



## aarongbuk (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey guys!

I have a Canon EOS 600D and all is well. However, when I connect via USB to my laptop.. during transfer there is an error saying it cannot transfer some pictures, and gives me the option to skip or retry. Either way, it does not transfer all the images on the card. I am using a Sandisk Extreme 45 mb/s class 10 SDHC I 32GB. It works fine in my laptops card reader, however I don't like removing memory cards often, as Ive fried a few doing that. I format the card in camera before every use. Any ideas?


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 31, 2014)

aarongbuk said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a Canon EOS 600D and all is well. However, when I connect via USB to my laptop.. during transfer there is an error saying it cannot transfer some pictures, and gives me the option to skip or retry. Either way, it does not transfer all the images on the card. I am using a Sandisk Extreme 45 mb/s class 10 SDHC I 32GB. It works fine in my laptops card reader, however I don't like removing memory cards often, as Ive fried a few doing that. I format the card in camera before every use. Any ideas?



Have you tried replacing the synch cable or trying a different card? I had the same issue with the 550D when synching from camera, usually with certain brands of cards.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 31, 2014)

aarongbuk said:


> I have a Canon EOS 600D and all is well. However, when I connect via USB to my laptop.. during transfer there is an error saying it cannot transfer some pictures, and gives me the option to skip or retry. Either way, it does not transfer all the images on the card. I am using a Sandisk Extreme 45 mb/s class 10 SDHC I 32GB. It works fine in my laptops card reader, however I don't like removing memory cards often, as Ive fried a few doing that. I format the card in camera before every use. Any ideas?



This is an odd occurrence and is probably camera/connector/cable related.
That being said, I've been using a card reader exclusively for 10 years and never 'fried' a card - and, as far as I remember, I've never heard of anyone doing this.  
I am fairly scrupulous about always having the camera off when I insert or remove cards.,


----------



## aarongbuk (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Im gonna get another card and go from there. Praying it's not a camera issue. Maybe if you have both photo and video on the card? I've heard that can cause problems. Also, I've "fried" a number of cards sadly. SD and USB. If you frequently move cards from device to reader this can happen. That may also be a voltage issue, as here in Malta things regularly get "fried" sadly.. including an Iphone :-(


----------

